# Maya Riviera/Cancun Pictures



## John Cummings (Nov 7, 2005)

I loaded all my pictures to Kodak Gallery. There are several pictures of the Mayan Palace/Grand Mayan, Cozumel, Chichen Itza, Xcaret,and Royal Mayan. I took these on our 2 week vacation there on 9/24 - 10/08/2005. Anybody that is interested is welcome to view them. Just send me your e-mail address and I will add you to the share list.


----------



## dsfritz (Nov 9, 2005)

*Mayan Palace*

Please send me pics, thanks  dsfritz@charter.net


----------



## rsonc (Nov 9, 2005)

John,

I sent you my email. If you didn't get it please let me know. 


Thanks,
Susan 
(rsonc- tug member)


----------



## rsonc (Nov 9, 2005)

John,

What great pictures. I love the Mayan Palace. do they offer a meal plan or an all inclusive package? 

Was this the one that you got with SFX? 

Which Camera did you use, it took great pictures. We are looking for a new digital camera for our trip to Puerto Vallarta on Friday (Cant wait!!!   ) 

TIA,
Susan


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 9, 2005)

rsonc said:
			
		

> John,
> 
> What great pictures. I love the Mayan Palace. do they offer a meal plan or an all inclusive package?
> 
> ...



Susan,

Yes, that was the week I got with SFX. I have 2 consecutive weeks booked at the Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta for next April that I also got with SFX. I do not believe that the Mayan Palace has a meal plan or All Inclusive package. It is not really necessary as there are good restaurants at the resort and it is a cashless resort so you never have to carry any money with you. The tip is always included.

I used the Canon Powershot S2 IS digital camera that I bought in August. It is the highest rated camera in its category. The 12X zoom with image stabilization is fantastic. The camera is not small so it won't fit in a pocket. The best place to buy it is on-line but if you are leaving this Friday then you really don't have time. The camera runs about $479 in Circuit City and other like stores. It may be cheaper at Costco or Sam's Club. The advantage to buying on-line is that the price is cheaper and there is no sales tax at most of the vendors depending where you live. You will also need to get a larger SD flash memory card. I have 2 SanDisk Ultra II SD 512 MB memory cards. Make sure that they are Secure Digital 'SD' cards. One of my memory cards holds about 400 pictures. The Ultra II is a faster card which I recommend. There are other makes that are cheaper than SanDisk. The other thing that you will need are rechargeable batteries and a charger.

E-mail me if you have any questions. If I don't hear from you before Friday, have a great and safe trip.


----------



## maja651 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Please send me pics*

Hi,

I would love to see your pictures.  My email is maja651@yahoo.com.
Thanks,

Michelle


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 9, 2005)

maja651 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I would love to see your pictures.  My email is maja651@yahoo.com.
> Thanks,
> ...



Michelle,

I have sent you an e-mail so you can see the pictures.

Enjoy,

John


----------



## LynnW (Nov 9, 2005)

John

I would love to see your pictures. We are going for 2 weeks in Feb. Thanks.

Lynn


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 9, 2005)

LynnW said:
			
		

> John
> 
> I would love to see your pictures. We are going for 2 weeks in Feb. Thanks.
> 
> Lynn



Lynn,

I sent you an e-mail so you can see the pictures.

Enjoy


----------



## LynnW (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks John. Great pictures! I can't wait to go in Feb.

Lynn


----------



## Monica (Nov 10, 2005)

*Pics*

Please send to acabreezes@sbcglobal.net

Thanks.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 10, 2005)

Monica said:
			
		

> Please send to acabreezes@sbcglobal.net
> 
> Thanks.



I sent you an e-mail

Enjoy


----------



## EasternSlopesRayv (Nov 23, 2005)

*Thanks John, here is my e-mail*

Hi John,

I'd love to look at the pictures.

ray_velazquez@agilent.com


----------



## Patricia (Nov 23, 2005)

*I also send you an email....*

Hello John:

I also sent you an email.

(my sister is there right now; but she doesn't own a digital camera.
also, she has told us many of the hotels are laying off staff, just not
enough tourists right now.  So sad....)

Thanks John, for all your help.  You are a great Tugger !!!  

Regards,
PatriciaYou are a great Tugger !!!!!


----------



## Patricia (Nov 23, 2005)

*oops, I meant to say John Cummings is a great Tugger*

Hi again,

Opps, I highlighted (in orange) the wrong line....

In my previous post, it looks like I am a great Tugger.

But of course, I meant to say that John Cummings is a great Tugger.

Sorry about that, and John, thanks again for all your pictures from
Mexico!!

Regards,
Patricia


----------



## Lester (Nov 23, 2005)

*Mayan Palace*

Please send me picture.  Thanks.  kbarnes@compusmart.ab.ca


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 24, 2005)

Lester said:
			
		

> Please send me picture.  Thanks.  kbarnes@compusmart.ab.ca



I sent you an e-mail


----------



## tedpap (Nov 24, 2005)

*Mayan Palace pics*

John, please send me the site for your obviously great pic. Ted --   tpappas@new.rr.com   thanks


----------



## tedpap (Nov 24, 2005)

John, please send me the site for your obviously great pic. Ted tpappas@new.rr.com thanks


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 24, 2005)

tedpap said:
			
		

> John, please send me the site for your obviously great pic. Ted tpappas@new.rr.com thanks



I sent you an e-mail.


----------



## salpal (Nov 24, 2005)

please send me the pictures   salpalaz@npgcable.com


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 24, 2005)

salpal said:
			
		

> please send me the pictures   salpalaz@npgcable.com



I sent you an e-mail.


----------



## doggiesdad (Nov 27, 2005)

John,
Please add me to the list. mte8708@aol.com

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 27, 2005)

doggiesdad said:
			
		

> John,
> Please add me to the list. mte8708@aol.com
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



I sent you an e-mail.


----------



## Kola (Nov 28, 2005)

John
Please ad me to your list Didmyk1929@yahoo.com Thanks

Mike


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 29, 2005)

Kola said:
			
		

> John
> Please ad me to your list Didmyk1929@yahoo.com Thanks
> 
> Mike



Mike,

I sent you an e-mail.


----------

